# Would you buy this piece of land?



## lonegunman (Oct 5, 2009)

I am looking at 120 acres of remote property, it is good hunting land and it is a steal.  But, it does not have the mineral rights attached.

The mineral rights are retained by the county that originally owned the land for a century.  It was sold to a private owner 30 years ago and the county retained the rights.

I spoke with the county attorney and he thinks the commisioners might be willing to deed them back to the property since it has been so long and they have had no use for them thus far.

According to the state laws, if they decide to exercise the rights, they must compensate me for loss of use and damages before they can begin mining or exploring for anything.

This is not in GA.  I doubt I'll be out anything ever and even if it was turned into a gravel pit, it is cheap enough that my life won't be impacted by the loss of use.

Would you buy it?


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Oct 5, 2009)

many factors to consider...do you have the $$$, will you be able to travel there to hunt, what sort of land sorrounds, can you build on it if you wish,.....just to mention a few. Weigh your options, do some search local, and make an informed decision...and enjoy the property.


----------



## lonegunman (Oct 5, 2009)

I can by it outright no problem, it is surrounded by similar land and the nearby landowners will let me hunt the stuff that borders this piece.  I have a deeded easement to the property and can build whatever I want on it within reason of course.

It is an easy trip as I am in the area for work often and could take a few extra days for camping and hunting on it with no problem.


----------



## CAL (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a deal to me,especially if you get the mineral rights back.


----------



## gobblingghost (Oct 6, 2009)

Mineral rights does that include timber rights.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 6, 2009)

I would probably buy it. Where out of state? I would try to put a % chance on the odds that the state would move in and dig. I would try to figure out the kind of rock was on the property and what the demand might be for it? 30 yrs with no activity from the state is a good sign. A buddy bought an old mined site in Paulding Co. that was County owned but suddenly filled up with water. He now has a tremendous private lake.


----------



## kyhunter (Oct 10, 2009)

I would exert every effort of getting them back from the county before buying.  If you get that then it will never be lingering in the back of your head.


----------



## jaeger (Oct 11, 2009)

You really don't want to have a mining operation on a 120 acre tract.  If you can get the rights deeded, fine.  If not, I would be very careful here.  The laws concerning mineral rights differ from state to state.   Check with a local lawyer that is current with mineral rights.


----------



## lonegunman (Oct 14, 2009)

There really is no way to get the right back before buying it, since I would not be the owner I'd have no standing to ask.


But, I contacted the county atty since I close tomorrow and he felt the county would have no problem turning them back to me.  I will swing by and see them next week.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 14, 2009)

if your gonna buy, get the rights. a contingent offer that requires to current get rights, so the can come to you when you buy.

if you back out... you pay for the cost of the transfer.

if the owner can not get the rights, you reserve the right to walk scott free.


----------



## LYNN (Oct 19, 2009)

*If you intend to build*

you usually need a soil test for sepic tank before you can get a permit to build. 

Had 151 Acres of my own and locals swarmed it and ran deer with dogs across it when I was not there. So I got frustrated with it and sold it but I made a reasonable profit.
120 A ain't a lot to manage .


----------

